# ما معنى قول المسيح: إن مرور جمل من ثقب إبرة أيسر من أن يدخل غني ملكوت السموات؟



## max mike (27 مارس 2009)

* 

+ ما معنى قول المسيح لتلاميذه بأنه من الصعب أن يدخل الغني إلى ملكوت السموات، هل يقصد أن الأغنياء لا يدخلون ملكوت الله؟ 
- إن هذا السؤال هام، لذلك فإنه من المناسب عرض الحوار الذي جرى بين المسيح وأحد الأغنياء قبل الإجابة على السؤال، لفهم الموضوع مع القرينة التي قال المسيح فيها إنه يعسر أن يدخل غنيّ إلى ملكوت الله؟ 
عندما كان المسيح يتكلّم عن البر والتقوى، تقدم إليه رجل غنيّ وقال له: "أيها المعلم الصالح، أي صلاح أعمل لتكون لي الحياة الأبدية؟" فقال له يسوع: إن أردت أن تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا قال له: أية الوصايا؟ فقال لهم يسوع: لا تقتل، لا تزن، لا تسرق، لا تشهد بالزور، أكرم أباك وأمك وأحب قريبك كنفسك". قال له الشاب: هذه كلها حفظتها منذ حداثتي فماذا يعوزني بعد؟ قال له يسوع: "إن أردت أن تكون كاملاً فأذهب وبعْ كل ما لك وأعطِ الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء، وتعالى اتبعني". فلما سمع الشاب كلام يسوع. مضى حزيناً لأنه كان ذا أموال كثيرة. فقال يسوع لتلاميذه: الحق أقول لكم، إنه يعسر أن يدخل غني إلى ملكوت الله" (متى 23:19-24). 
نلاحظ من هذه الكلمات أن الرجل المذكور في القصة أراد أن يتبع يسوع، وأحبّ أن يدخل ملكوت الله، ولكنه كان متعلقاً لدرجة كبيرة بأمواله التي كانت توفر له أسباب الراحة والرفاهية والمتعة، والكبرياء، والجاه والقوة وفي الوقت نفسه الابتعاد عن الله، أو بالأحرى نسيان الله. وقد عرف المسيح نقظة الضعف في ذلك الرجل الغني بأنه محب للمال، كما عرف أيضاً ما للمال من قوة غريبة لجذب القلوب إليه. لذلك كان المسيح كالطبيب الذي عرف الداء فوصف الدواء، فقال للرجل الغني: "اذهب وبعْ كل أملاكك وأعطِ الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء، وتعالَ اتبعني". فعندما سمع الرجل الغني هذه الكلمات، مضى حزيناً لأنه كان ذا أموال كثيرة. 
ما معنى قول المسيح: إن مرور جمل من ثقب إبرة أيسر من أن يدخل غني ملكوت السموات؟ 
كان المسيح يعرف أن للمال قوة غريبة تجذب قلوب الناس إليه. والمعروف أن بعض الأغنياء لا يشعرون باحتياجهم الروحي نظراً لاكتفائهم بالغنى المادي. وأن تاريخ العالم يشهد بصحة مفاد قول المسيح، بأن الكثيرين من الإغنياء لا يتّقون الله ولا يعيشون حسب إرادة الله، بل يتبعون شهواتهم وملاذهم فلا يدخلون ملكوت الله. لذلك قال المسيح يعسر أن يدخل غني إلى ملكوت الله، ولم يقل إنه من المستحيل أن يدخل إلى ملكوت الله. فمن الناس الأغنياء من يتّقون الله ويصرفون أموالهم فى سبيل خدمته وفي أعمال البر والإحسان، ومساعدة إخوانهم في الإنسانية. 
أما معنى قول المسيح بأن مرور جمل من ثقب إبرة أيسر من أن يدخل غني إلى ملكوت الله. فهو كلام جارٍ مجرى المثل، يضرب للأمر المستحيل، وأيضاً للشيء النادر أو البعيد الوقوع. أو قد يكون استعمل مجازاً. وتشير بعض تفاسير الكتاب المقدس إلى أن ثقب الإبرة الذي أشار إليه المسيح. يشير إلى بوابة كبيرة في أورشليم، ويوجد ضمنها باب صغير يفتح عادة لدخول الناس منه عندما يقفل الباب الكبير. ومثل هذه الأبواب ما زال شائع الاستعمال حتى الآن في بعض المدن القديمة ولا سيما في المدن المحاطة بأسوار لها أبواب للدخول منها. فالبوابة الصغيرة الموجودة ضمن الباب الكبير تسمى ثقب الإبرة. والمعروف أن هذا الباب الصغير معدّ لدخول الناس فقط، ولا يستطيع الجمل أن يدخل منه إلا بصعوبة، أي بعد أن يفرغ حمله ويحشر نفسه حشراً. وإن بعض قواميس اللغة العربية تشير إلى أن كلمة "الجمل" تعني أيضاً "الحبل الغليظ". إذ يستحيل أن يدخل الحبل الغليظ في ثقب الإبرة الصغير. ولهذا أشار المسيح إلى أن دخول الغني المتّكل على ماله إلى السماء، يكون كدخول الجمل من ثقب الإبرة، أي من الباب الضيق ويقصد المسيح بذلك أنه يستحيل أن يدخل الغني المتكل على ماله وثروته فقط، إلى ملكوت السماوات، ذلك الملكوت الذي يدخله الإنسان بواسطة المسيح المخلص والإيمان بموته الفدائي على الصليب بدلاً من الخطاة. ولأن الخلاص نعمة إلهية يمنحها الله مجاناً للمؤمنين وهي لا تُشترى بالمال. وإن قول بطرس أحد تلاميذ المسيح يوضح قول المسيح بهذا الصدد: "ما أعسر دخول ذوي الأموال إلى ملكوت الله" (مرقس23:10). وبكلمات أوضح، ليس الغني بحدّ ذاته خطية، ولكن اتكال الإنسان على المال وعبادته بدل الله هو الخطية. ويشير الإنجيل المقدس بهذا الصدد إلى ما يلي: "لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزاً على الارض حيث يفسد السوس والصدأ وحيث ينقب السارقون ويسرقون. بل اكنزوا لكم كنوزاً في السماء حيث لا يفسد سوس ولا صدأ وحيث لا ينقب سارقون ولا يسرقون. لأنه حيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك أيضاً. لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين لأنه إما أن يبغض الواحد ويحب الآخر أو يلازم الواحد ويحتقر الآخر. لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله والمال" (متى 19:6-24). ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا يا مايكل
تسلم ايديك
يسوع يبارك خدمتك لمجد اسمه​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا مايكل

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## SALVATION (1 أبريل 2009)

_



			توفر له أسباب الراحة والرفاهية والمتعة، والكبرياء، والجاه والقوة وفي الوقت نفسه الابتعاد عن الله،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

__وصل تفسيرك مايكل_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## max mike (2 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _وصل تفسيرك مايكل_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​





كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا مايكل
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك





نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا يا مايكل
> تسلم ايديك
> يسوع يبارك خدمتك لمجد اسمه​




*شكرا لمروركم الجميل 

نورتوا الموضوع*


----------

